# Forum Russian Discussion in Other Languages Deutsch  Guten Tag!

## Leha von Stiller

Ich bin hier neu. Bin Russe und studiere vier fremde Sprachen, aber keine noch spreche gut genug :: . Im Polisch, zum Beispiel, ich verstehe mehr als sagen kann, im Deutschen kann ich dagegen mehr sagen, als verstehe (weil sprechen die Deutschen zu schnell und haben verschiedene Dialekte). Aber ich liebe diese Sprache. Mir gefaellt dass sie so kompliziert ist und ein Wenig grob zu unseren Ohren. Ich hoere Deutsche Lieder sehr viel und uebersetze sie fuer mich wenn sie mir gefallen. Aber ich lese mit dem Woerterbuch nicht gern ::  Ich bin ein Bischen faul. 
Замечательный форум! Думаю, я сюда зачащу.

----------


## bitpicker

Hallo.  ::  Es gibt in diesem Forum auch einen Bereich für andere Sprachen als Russisch, dort gibt es auch Foren, wo du Fragen zu Polnisch und Deutsch stellen kannst. In diesem Forum hier sollten sich eigentlich Deutsche treffen, die Russisch lernen, aber ich bin hier noch ziemlich einsam, wie es scheint.  ::  Wenn du möchtest, kann ich dir bei Fragen zu Deutsch oder Englisch helfen und deinen Text auch korrigieren. 
Für mich sprechen Russen auch zu schnell.  ::  Ich glaube, das geht einem bei jeder Sprache so.  
Welche anderen Sprachen lernst du noch?

----------


## Leha von Stiller

Danke fuers Antwort! Ich weiss dass mache ich viele Fehler. Noch lerne ich Tschechisch und Englisch, aber das letzte ist nicht originell.  ::  Noch gefallen mir sehr Spanisch und Schwedisch. Ich moechte sie irgendwann auch kennen. 
Im Deutschen das groesste Problem ist die Wortordnung. Wenn ihr die Kasen habt, wofuer braucht ihr noch dass sie hart ist? (bin nicht sicher die letzte Phrase korrekt war)
Natuerlich werde ich das Forum von dennem du schreibst auch besuchen. Danke! 
Wo sind denn die anderen deutschen Freunde von russischer Sprache? Sie muessen irgendwo sein:/

----------


## bitpicker

Es gibt auch deutsche Seiten über die russische Sprache, wahrscheinlich sind die meisten dort.  ::  
Wir haben gar keine ganz feste Wortstellung. Was fest ist, ist die Position des Verbs. Das (konjugierte) Verb gehört in einem Aussagesatz an die zweite Stelle, ebenso in einer Frage mit Fragewort (z.B. wann gehst du?). In einem Nebensatz gehört es nach hinten, in einer Frage ohne Fragewort an den Anfang. 
Wenn das Subjekt nicht vor dem Verb steht, muss es direkt hinter dem Verb stehen. Die anderen Elemente können ausgetauscht werden, aber es gibt natürlich bestimmte Reihenfolgen, die üblicher sind, zum Beispiel Zeitangabe vor Ortsangabe. 
Wir haben zwar Fälle, aber nur vier, und darüber hinaus viele Ähnlichkeiten zwischen den Fällen, so dass die Situation nicht ganz so eindeutig ist wie im Russischen. 
Wichtig ist, dass wir etwas betonen, indem wir es nach vorne vor das Verb setzen, nicht wie im Russischen dadurch, dass es am Ende steht.

----------

